# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Are these Zebra Otos?

## RonWill

Hi all,
I recently bought a few of those so-called 'zebra otos', now living happily in my shrimp tank. Had expected the body markings to be similar but apparently, it isn't so...

  

One question for those who are familiar with _Otocinclus_... are these really 'zebras'??

----------


## stormhawk

Yes, and they are now called _Otocinclus cocama_.  :Wink:

----------


## amber2461

They are gorgeous!

----------


## zmzfam

Besides 'zebras', what else did you bring back from your safari?  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

Zul, I was also looking for some 'mini plecos'... those that don't grow beyond 5cm. There were some at Eco, cute buggers specked with little white dots, but I hesitated and those were sold out. Still waiting for the next lot to come in.

----------


## zmzfam

> Zul, I was also looking for some 'mini plecos'...


I saw that too at Kingfisher (lfs) but didn't ask why the term 'mini'. They look cute.

What's the max size?

----------

